# Any 2Cool FJ Cruisers?



## RAMROD1

Just picked up the wife an FJ. 
















Have to get started on the upgrades.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhammer

I've had mine for a year now. Love it and may never get rid of it. It's great offroad and I haven't gotten it stuck yet. Mine has an ome lift with icon upper control arms and some duratracs.


----------



## texas skiffaroo

Do you guys think $39,000 is too much for a 2014 F J 4x4 with 15,000 miles.
From a dealer with warranty.
I think I want one, but hate to spend almost $ 40,000


----------



## toyotapilot

I have a 2007 and love it! I will be driving it for years to come. If anything happened to it I would have to buy another right away.

Some of my upgrades include DeMello hybrid Sliders, ARB onboard air, RIGID LED lights front and back, Litespotz rock lights, Ricochet aluminum skid plates, Safari snorkel, blacked out all the silver stuff.


----------



## RAMROD1

texas skiffaroo said:


> Do you guys think $39,000 is too much for a 2014 F J 4x4 with 15,000 miles.
> From a dealer with warranty.
> I think I want one, but hate to spend almost $ 40,000


They are worth as much as you are willing to say, we have wanted one since they first came out in 2007 and was planning on purchasing a new one this year, then I found out there will be no new models for the US market although they are still produced and sold internationally. With that being said if buying used I wasn't going to spend top dollar and started searching, well these FJ's hold their value very very well, ended up with the low mileage 07 you see above and to be honest other than some goodies there is not much differences between the 07-14. The main thing I would want which ours have is the rear locker. 
Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas skiffaroo

Thanks for the info
Do you like it better than the Jeep?
Not a four wheel guy yet
Don't even know what a rear locker is.
Thanks for letting me know to look for it.
Found a lot for sale with high mileage.
What should be a cut off on mileage, where I say , "keep looking?"
Won't bug you no more.


----------



## RAMROD1

That is a hard question. If I had never owned a Jeep before getting the FJ I probably would never have bought a Jeep with that being said the only Jeep model I would own is the TJ, is the FJ better than my TJ, yes and no. Creature comforts FJ, cheap easy modifications TJ. It's kind of like the Honda Harley Ford Chevy question, these are just my opinions and everyone's will be different. 
Mileage is also a hard one, me personally I would want no more than 115 but I know guys that have 300+ on their FJ's with out any major issues. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetbuilt

I miss my wife's FJ, had it been 4x4, I would've never let it go! I probably have a full set of FJ windshield wipers in my garage, I need to find them and dump them to someone who will use them.


----------



## RAMROD1

Well still working on it but just installed a ShrockWorks bumper (winch and lights not hooked up yet but in there) and a ToyTec Boss 3" lift with new UCA's. Here is the old before and a now after. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warcat

2011 White FJ/black leather interior/33" BFG Muds/3" Rough Country lift.
Just turned 95k miles... no issues whatsoever. Oil change every 10k miles, on my 2nd set of tires now, and recently replaced front and rear brakes. That's it. It's basically a "gas and go" vehicle. By far the best vehicle I've owned (and I've owned some pretty sweet vehicles).
I paid $30k for it used in 2012 with about 25k on the ticker. Today it is worth about $22k.


----------



## markbxr400

Not an FJ Cruiser, but rather an FJ40. My son and I built it from the frame-up. Also married a 2F block to a 3FE head to make a fuel-injected "2FE". Has crawled most everything at Moab, crawled the Rubicon Trail, and spent a lot of time at Katemcy Rocks, Barnwell Mountain, Clayton (OK), and Bridgeport. He just sold it this past year.


----------

